# sending money



## patkelly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all. 
Can anyone advise as to the best (safe and efficient) way for me to send money from uk to thailand?

thanks


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

patkelly08 said:


> Hi all.
> Can anyone advise as to the best (safe and efficient) way for me to send money from uk to thailand?
> 
> thanks


Your Bank will send it to your Thai Account via SWIFT. Its cheap and safe.I use a Nationwide Flexaccount which allows ATM withdrawls free of charge.


----------



## StirFry (Mar 6, 2009)

The method I use is to open an account at Bangkok Bank, although I'm sure other banks would work in a similar manner. To do this you will need a work permit or residence permit in Thailand, or a trusted (I mean REALLY trusted) person in Thailand. My wife (married 13 years) and I opened an account there several years ago.

Next, you can wire funds to the local Bangkok Bank branch in London, so you pay only for a domestic transfer. The funds appear in your Thailand account in about a day. 

This way you have convenient ATM access across Thailand.

Cheers,

StirFry


----------



## JOHN HOBSON (Mar 16, 2009)

patkelly08 said:


> hi all.
> Can anyone advise as to the best (safe and efficient) way for me to send money from uk to thailand?
> 
> Thanks


safest and quickest way is by western union wire transfer, no more than 15 minutes from sending to recieving although there is a commision charge


----------



## stogiebear (Mar 20, 2009)

*Western Union.*

All of Thailand has one near by and it's a service that Thais are used to using.

Do them and yourself a favor and spend the extra couple of bucks making it as easy as possible for them to get your cash.


----------

